# Mooch: BroScience V2 8000mAh 18650 Bench Test Results



## Alex (2/4/16)

BroScience V2 8000mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...easily the best battery I have ever tested! self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 1 day ago * by Mooch315 [+1]

*Bottom Line*

This is an extraordinary cell, easily meeting its 8000mAh rating. When discharged at over 10A continuous the capacity actually increased until the discharges were over 90A! I believe this is due to the higher temperatures lowering the internal resistance more than what is usually seen in other 18650 cells. Dr. Denjry and Dr. Josrei of Nopetunium, the developers of this cell, hinted that there were some enhancements added to these Version 2 cells for beta testing. The additional capacity must be what they were talking about.

I'm giving it a continuous current rating is 97A. Its pulse rating is probably exaggerated though. I was unable to test the pulse rating due to my high-current rig being used to test a client's cell. But based on its voltage under load in the continuous current tests I think this cell can be pulsed at 200A without a lot of voltage sag or overheating. This is easily the best cell I have ever tested.

*Photo and Discharge Graph*



*Comments*


At 10A continuous it reached about 7800mAh. This is average performance for a 8000mAh-rated cell operating at 10A so I am rating this cell at 8000mAh.


At 30A continuous the temperature rose to 50°C. This is significantly below the average temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR).


At 50A continuous the temperature rose to 58°C. This is still significantly below the average temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR).


At 70A continuous the temperature rose to 67°C. This is still below the average temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR).


At 90A continuous the temperature rose to 76°C. This is just below the average temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR).


At 110A continuous the temperature rose to 85°C. This is several degrees above the average temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR). The voltage is sagging a lot and the capacity has dropped a lot too. These are indicators that we are operating at above the cell's CDR.


At 120A continuous the temperature rose to 95°C. This is much too high a temperature for a cell operating at its continuous discharge rating (CDR). The voltage sag and capacity loss is huge.


I am setting a CDR of 97A for this cell since at this current level the operating temperature is at the average for a cell operating at its CDR. While operating any cell near its rated maximum current level causes damage to the cell, I would expect good cycle life from this cell at 97A


For more information on Nopetunium: https://www.facebook.com/Nopetunium/


There's a web page that might help explain these incredible test results: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day
To see how other cells have tested and how hard you can safely push them, check out these links:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7566/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...des-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...fety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554//

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...cuprf/broscience_v2_8000mah_18650_bench_test/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (2/4/16)

Wasn't that a April Fool's prank?


----------



## Alex (2/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Wasn't that a April Fool's prank?



Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/4/16)

Alex said:


> Yeah.


I see he caught out plenty guys on FB lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

